# Cambiar teclas de teclado de PC por potenciometros



## Dj_RiOtT (Jul 25, 2009)

Que tal amigos de foros de electronica, estoy en un proyecto de armar un controlador para un programa de mezcla de musica a partir de un teclado de computadora pero el problema reside en que necesito convertir algunas teclas en potenciometros y no hallo la forma de hacerlo.

andando por la red he encontrado controladores MIidi a Usb para este mismo fin, pero mas complejos de armar (programacion de pics, costos, encontrar componentes, etc) y dado a que se pueden asignar teclas en el programa de mezcla decidi por modificar unos teclados usados que tengo.

si alguno pudiera darme alguna idea, le estaria eternamente agradecido


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 25, 2009)

Los teclados de la PC ya sean USB o PS2, funcionan con estados logicos, es decir, solo pueden tener 2 estados de voltaje, 1 ó 0.

Con el potenciometro podrás hacer algo, cuando mandes la perilla a tierra, eso será un cero, y cuando la mandes a vcc, será un uno. Tendría que ser un Potenciometro de bajo valor, unos 10Ohms. Pero NUNCA  obtendras valores medios. Osea, no te variará como lo haces con el volumen de una mixer.

Saludos.


----------



## djpusse (Jul 27, 2009)

hola gente 


hace un tiempo yo quise hacer lo mismo 
constaba de poner una chapa de aluminio con unos cuantos botonitos jeje pero quedo en la nada cuando vi que me haca falta un potenciometro para el pich y otros mas que no me acuerdo 

ahora que vi este post me preguntaba lo siguiente:

el pich funciona con dos teclas suponganse que es la frecha para arriba y para abajo

colocando un potenciometro generador de pulsos se podra hacer esto ¿?

como funciona ese tpo de potenciometro en los equipos de musca¿?

espero que entendan saludos



PD: yo tambien lo quiero hacer jeje


----------



## Franco Jaraba (Jul 27, 2009)

otra idea que puedes hacer es colocar un potenciometro digital... con eso solo graduas el volumen con señales digitale (1,0)... la referencia el potenciometro digital es MCP41010-I/P... es barato y creo que seria bueno para tu idea... 
Mira el teclado funciona como dice tacatomon, son niveles altos y bajos, pero con potenciometros esas señales no existes porque son señales analogicas... y con teclados estamos trajando con señales digitales... La idea mia es garantizar señales nitidas con el potenciometro digital, que a la ves siguen siendo señales analogas pero controladas con señales digitales...  puedes utilizar la configuracion sumadora con amplificador operacionales y de potenciometro utilizas estos... el cambio de estado alto a bajo lo haces con el potenciometro y de manera rapida....

Espero que te sirva...

Saludos


----------



## Tacatomon (Jul 27, 2009)

Con Encoders el panorama cambia. Pero no es mi area.

Saludos.


----------



## Dj_RiOtT (Jul 27, 2009)

y poniendo dos potenciometros ?

digamos tipo joystick pero a la hora de mover el mando hacia un lado uno de los dos potenciometros sera valor 1, mientras el otro girando en sentido contrario sera valor 0..... de igual forma ocurrira al mover la palanca de mando al lado contrario


----------



## Mandrake (Jul 27, 2009)

Como ya comento _tacatomon_, los teclados no detectan voltajes analogos; la solucion posible es del tipo software, por ejemplo: driver tipo directpad o joytokey, y los puedes encontrar en:

http://www.emulatronia.com/


----------



## Dj_RiOtT (Jul 27, 2009)

ya vi, ya vi jejeje

a lo que yo me referia es por ejemplo un una palanca de joystick poner dos potenciometros en el mismo eje (X o Y) y a la hora que se deslice la palanca de joystick hacia algun lado esta hara girar un potenciometro al valor 1 y el otro como estara en el mismo eje girara en sentido contrario pero a valor 0.

a lo menos esa es mi idea...seria cosa de checar  jejejeje (prueba y error)


----------



## gosse (Ago 12, 2009)

mira yo estoy casi en la misma pero por razones de tiempo no puedo ponerme a full con eso pero ya tengo solucionado el tema de controlar el virtual dj con joystick de playstation 2 con su respectivo adaptador. usando los programas midiyoke y rejoyce convirtiendo el joystick en instrumento midi te quedan 12 botones y 4 potenciometros si te interesa consultame que te digo mas


----------



## Dj_RiOtT (Ago 12, 2009)

buena opcion aunque tambien interesaria la de los controles de xbox ya que traen 2 joysticks y mas botones, aparte segun se, se pueden adaptar al usb mas facilmente que los controles de ps


----------



## F3RN40n (Ago 26, 2009)

Perdon por desvirtuar, pero cuanto puede costar un potenciometro de 100k en argentina?


----------



## triplete (Sep 12, 2009)

quizas esto te sirva
http://www.leobodnar.com/products/BU0836A/


----------

